# Parker Hunter Mag bow



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

Asking $125.00, but am open to offers. Would trade for a decent bow sight.

Pics here
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=33131423&cat=214

Parker Hunter Mag compound bow. This is a little older model bow, but it still shoots great. I have had pass-through shots on both deer and elk with this bow. Comes with a 5-pin TRUGLO sight, Whisker Biscuit rest, and a quiver. The stabilizer broke on a branch this fall, the reason that it is still on the bow is to keep the wrist strap on. 
Has a few rust spots on some of the bolts from hunting in the rain last season.

Current draw length is 29" and weight is set at 70#. It is adjustable from 60-70#.

Read about this bow here

http://totalcompoundbows.com/parker-hunter-mag-compound-bow/

Make an offer!!


----------

